# Notebook für CAD Anwendungen



## MaxBetz (4. Mai 2011)

*Notebook für CAD Anwendungen*

Hallo,
bin auf der Suche nach einem Notebook für CAD Anwendungen und wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr ein paar Vorschläge für mich hättet.
Eckdaten:
- Akkulaufzeit: => 3 Stunden
- Display: => 14 Zoll
- Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB
- Gewicht: um die 2,5kg
- Preis: 0-700€

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Max Betz


----------



## Herbboy (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Notebook für CAD Anwendungen*

Für CAD, das ist sehr weit gefasst... hängt sehr davon ab, welche Programme da laufen müssen, und wie "alt" die sind.


zB das hier hat für nen 14 Zöller und den Preis eine sehr gute Graka, dazu noch einen sehr guten Akku: Acer TravelMate TimelineX 8472TG-384G32Mnkk bei notebooksbilliger.de

Das hier wäre vermutlich was "hochwertiger", hat auch eine bessere CPU und 8GB RAM, aber die Graka ist schwächer - und vlt. isses auch zu kleine (13,3Zoll): LENOVO Z370 M5659GE Core i5, 8GB RAM bei notebooksbilliger.de


Hier noch ein Asus mit ner sehr guten Graka, aber keine Ahnung wegend es Akkus: ASUS X43SV-VX084V (90N3US144N2725VL151) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Oder von HP direkt ein Angebot mit einer AMD-Karte: Willkommen im HP Store Deutschland  hier ein Test: Test HP Pavilion dm3-1010eg Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests   hat im IDLE um die 7Std Akku, bei WLAn und surfen eher 3 Std


Is halt auch die Frage, ob die CAD-Programme bestimmte Karten "bevorzugen"


----------



## jimbo24 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Notebook für CAD Anwendungen*

Mit was für CAD-Software möchtest Du denn arbeiten?

AutoCAD
Inventor
Solid Works
Solid Edge
Wildfire
Caddi......usw?

Eher im 2D oder 3D Bereich?


----------



## AeroX (5. Mai 2011)

Das wäre schon vom Vorteil ob 2D oder 3D  ...


----------



## inzpekta (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Notebook für CAD Anwendungen*

Also CAD und 14 Zoll...???
Da tust Du dir keinen Gefallen mit, oder willst du das auf einem externen Monitor laufen lassen?

Die GraKas der Quadro Serie von NVidia speziell für CAD Anwendungen...
Sonst musst Du Einstellungen ggf. manuell vornehmen wenn Du im 3D arbeiten willst.


----------



## jimbo24 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Notebook für CAD Anwendungen*



inzpekta schrieb:


> Also CAD und 14 Zoll...???
> Da tust Du dir keinen Gefallen mit, oder willst du das auf einem externen Monitor laufen lassen?
> 
> Die GraKas der Quadro Serie von NVidia speziell für CAD Anwendungen...
> Sonst musst Du Einstellungen ggf. manuell vornehmen wenn Du im 3D arbeiten willst.


 
Deswegen ja die Frage. Was möchte Er mit dem Notebook machen. AutoCAD, als 2D Anwendungen laufen auf fast jeden 500€ Notebooks. Wenn Er irgendetwas mit 3D machem möchte, immer ein Notebook mit QuadroFX oder FireGL Grafikkarte. Mit 3D-CAD nie unter 15" arbeiten.


----------



## MaxBetz (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Notebook für CAD Anwendungen*

komplex 3D Catia.


Wichtig ist mir das es ein stabiles, robustes Notebook ist.

  [FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Desmodontidae (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Notebook für CAD Anwendungen*

HP Elitebook 8540p XN713EA 

Elitebooks hatte ich schon mehrmals in der Hand. Wirken zwar filigran, aber Top Verarbeitung und von der Robustheit schon sehr nahe an nem Thinkpad.

14" Notebooks sind allgemein schon etwas teurer, das ist 15" und mit ner aktuellen Quadro ausgestattet.

Bis 700,- gibt es eigentlich keine wirklich leistungsfähigen CAD Grakas in Notebooks. Gerade wenn auch die CAD Befehlssätze über die Treiber freigeschaltet sein sollen oder müssen, macht der Kompromis per normalem Grakachip keinen Sinn.

Richtige (mobile) CAD Workstations gehen ansonsten so ab 2000,- los.

Das Elitebook von HP gibts auch mit Topausstattung und in 17" für ca. 3000,-


----------



## MaxBetz (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Notebook für CAD Anwendungen*

Wie wäre es mit dem hier HP ProBook 4530s, Core i5-2410M 2.30GHz, 4096MB, 320GB, Windows 7 Professional (LH310EA) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ?


----------



## Desmodontidae (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Notebook für CAD Anwendungen*

12 Monate Herstellergarantie und keine CAD Graka!
Bei Nvidia sollte es ne Mobile Quadro und bei AMD/ATI eine mobile FireGL sein.
Ansonsten kann man halt nur darauf hoffen, dass der verbaute Chip halbwegs Leistung hat um 
fehlende Treiberimplementation für CAD zu kompensieren.

Der verbaute AMD Chip bei dem Probook liegt Leistungstechnisch noch unter der Mittelklasse FirePro M5800 und noch weiter weg von selbst etwas älteren FX 3xxx Quadro Serien. Und alles wie schon gesagt ohne CAD Treiberimplementierung.

Aber wie es ja schon weiter oben beschrieben wurde. Am besten schaut man beim Hersteller der CAD Software, welche 
Karten empfohlen werden und was man damit in den entsprechenden Anwendungen machen möchte. Danach sollte man 
dann das Gerät auswählen. Nach dem Preis zu gehen beschert einem in der Regel anschließend nur Entäuschung oder auch 
eine anschließende nochmalige Geldausgabe.


----------

